# [SOLVED] Cpu Led (red) issue - asus P7P55D-E / i5-750



## litehouse43 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi all,
Working on my first build and I am having a little bit of trouble. I installed my CPU and heatsink (aswell as everything else but one by one took them off) and continuously get the red boot light on the MOBO. I orginally put on thermal paste (woops) even though the heatsink had it. I thought this might be the issue so I cleaned off all of it and re-applied. Did nothing. I tried a 180 degree turn on the heatsink and that significantly changed the sound of it so I guess that helped. I still get the light though either way. Can anyone offer more troubleshooting advice? Could something be DOA? How would I know? I also took it out of the case to see if the standoffs could be causing it.

Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cpu Led (red) issue - asus P7P55D-E / i5-750*

Check that you have the CPU inserted correctly, make sure it is the CPU led and not the Dram led that's lighting up.


----------



## litehouse43 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Cpu Led (red) issue - asus P7P55D-E / i5-750*

Turns out I had only the heatsink flan plugged in and not the heatsink itself. Thanks for the help problem resolved.


----------

